# A sense of accomplishment!



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

The oven is clean! :bouncy:

It's a self cleaning one but I clean the oven racks separately. I put them on an old card table and go to it with a steamer and SOS pads. Then, I rinse them in water with vinegar.

The kitchen cupboards are half done. They're washed out (by DH) and the dishes and stuff has been washed too. Half to do yet!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Way to go , Ardie! And Kudos to Roger for washting the cabinets! I'm very impressed. The only thing I got done today was to wash n mend diapers. Keep up the good work!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Congrats!! Reminds me I need to clean my oven.LOL


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I just finished cleaning the kitchen junk drawer. OMG, where did all the junk come from?

I'm surpised not to find some form of life in there!!


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

Is vinegar the best cleaner to use inside the oven too?
I want something non-toxic that will cut the grease. I love dawn soap, but if you use to much, you end wiping forever and it leaves a film.


----------

